

How do I find unused functions in my PHP project? - andreybutov
http://www.andreybutov.com/2011/08/20/how-do-i-find-unused-functions-in-my-php-project/

======
kaitnieks
Naturally, thanks to the nature of dynamic programming, it won't find gems
like:

    
    
      $a = 'awesome';
      $func = $a . 'Func';
      $func();
    

so if you're using this on a project that was written by someone else, then
don't just blindly delete everything. But this should be expected.

